# Emerald crabs



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a emerald crab that is constantly flipping upside down. I never see when he/she does it, should i be flipping he/she back over, or let it do it itself? When i flip he/she back over he/she very quickly puts abunch of rocks underneith her/him. Does anyone know why he/she is doing this?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would probably just leave it alone... sounds like its severely stressed


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Or waiting for you to rub his belly ? LOL !


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL maybe true


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

ok the result is the we have a dead crab.


----------

